
Gamers are logging millions of hours a day on Roblox - tosh
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2020/08/21/gamers-are-logging-millions-of-hours-a-day-on-roblox
======
emteycz
164 million people play Roblox. Seems like a very small amount of hours.

